# pigeons in CA need homes (not mine!)



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

saw these two pigeons in marin/ san francisco,ca are in need of adoption.
adoption fee is like 5 bucks.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pet/768284194.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The link takes you to a page that says the posting has expired.

Terry


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

lol i should have expected that. my fault.

there are 2 birds. both male. "Buddy" 









and "King James"










here was a link they had provided.
http://www.marinhumanesociety.org/Adoptions/SCA.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Handsome fellows! I hope they will find wonderful homes!

Terry


----------

